# hikari cichlid staple vs hikari cichlid gold ?



## will231017 (Feb 1, 2014)

which one is better for african cichlids ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Carnivore, omnivore or herbivore?


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

This is just a personal choice, but I stay away from foods that have "fish meal" in the ingrediants. I look for the "whole" ingredients like Whole Salmon, Whole Herring, Whole Shrimp, Fresh Kelp, and the only place I find these "whole" ingredients is with Omega One Foods. Both their flakes and pellets have these ingredients. I haven't compared in a couple of years but I believe the Omega One line is less expensive than the Hikari.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Exactly. First you have to determine what fish you are trying to feed and what their requirements are. A carnivore may be fine with a higher protein food, but a herbivore may not. Africans can be either.

Then you have to look at the ingredients and choose the highest quality. Another ingredient to avoid is too much flour or other kinds of meal. I have had personal success with New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula for all my tanks.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Personally I don't like Hikari products for the afore mentioned reasons. I like the Omega one flakes and also use Northfin pellets and Xtreme pellets.


----------

